# i want to buy the tapes but .......



## akhilesh (Feb 19, 2002)

hi !i want to buy the HT tapes but there is a problem.i am 22 years old,i have finished my engg. studies 6 months back and am jobless since then,thanks to ibs.i strongly believe that hypnosis is the best approach for ibs(even though i have not tried ibs hypnosis, but i am a meditator,so i know about the inside).the question is about the money,i don't think they are very costly but i have to spend them from my parents pockets, i do not want their hard earned money to be wasted in any manner,so i am little apprehensive about whether these tapes will work for me as my symptoms are not the common type.eric, if you could tell me whether they will be helpful, after reading my symptoms as u have lot of experience in this. here they are :i have c type of ibs which some times becomes d-type usually under stress.this is what happens:1,normally when i am not moving out of the house i am constipated.but at the most for three days.rather its incomplete evacuation 2,i did a diet elimination routine for 21 days last october and found out that no particular food was causing the mucus type of stool.3,my biggest concern is that i undergo ibs spasms involuntarily which might be triggered if have to go out,as soon as i start changing clothes for going out of the house something starts to happen to my tummy.there fore my costipation is not the stubborn type of constipation,i might not feel an urge till afternoon but as soon as i decide to go outside the mascular distentions start.same thing happens if i am walking.on the road i have to always keep myself tight because time and again i feel the urge. 4,if i eat anything while iam having this uneasy feeling in the stomuch,i loose control over the bowels and i have to go to the loo,even if i have a small bite or i have one sip of coffee. 5,this symptoms comes and goes.after i eat anything i experience bloating and if i start walking immediately after the food i have the spasms and ultimately of i don't stop then the irritable stool (less in consistency and ill formed) .6,during the past one year another dimension has been added to my ibs stool.as I said I have to keep the flatulance in control so I have to exert pressure on the abdomen.due to this the stool urge becomes translated into a urine urge and vice-versa i.e.many times if I suppress urine urge it gives push to the stools. The problem is coupled by the fact that the frequency to urinate has increased a lot in the past 1 years.urination has also become irritable. Interestingly, this frequency decreases to normal levels many times during the month.i have done urine tests for this but nothing is wrong.7, after the irritable stool,i feel pain in the stomuch.the lesser the consistency more the pain.as you must have understood by now,my ibs is more dependant on external stimuli rather than food.do you think that these type of symptoms can be controlled by mikes tapes.thanks in advance,reply soon as i want to buy the tapes as early as possible.p.s-i have also mailed mike regarding this,but got no reply till now.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Hi akhilesh I'm not going to address whether the tapes can help your situation since there are much better people. But I've been in your situation, re: graduating from college and not being able to find a job for months (early 80s recession for me and I too have an engineering degree - more in common!)As far as the money is concerned, maybe you could consider it a loan from yor parents. My parents were great during that period - I knew I would eventually get a good job so that my lack of money was only temporary. I'm sure they'd like to help you get better. best of lucknancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

akhilesh, there is no gurantee anything will work for IBS. However, statistacally it has a high success rate and should work for you. Most people think they cannot be hypnotized and they can be and you may have a slight head start with the meditation.As far as your symptoms go yes they would address all those.I hope this helps, have you read this site.www.ibshypnosis.com


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Akhilesh,I had a somewhat similar experience - going through school, needed money, wouldn't take it from my parents because I knew they wouldn't accept repayment.This worked for me: I showed the bank my grades, told them that I was almost guaranteed to get a job though I didn't have one yet, & I borrowed more than I needed. This way I used a portion fo the loan to make payments up until I found a job. But you have to decide if you can leave a big chunk of money sit in the bank & not touch it except for the things that you've built into your plan.


----------



## akhilesh (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks for the responses !actually,its not that they are not aggreeing to the tapes or money,they are very supportive.i have been living housebound without a job for so many months,they never say anything.but,rather i have these feelings for them.eric,thanks again !actually why i stated my symptoms is that they are not the normal ones of which u hear from the people on the board or generally. my greatest problem is that - i am not able to go out,because the urge comes from out of the blue, i try to control it and it subsides for 3-4 min,then after sometime due to walking or some other action of mine (even talking!)again the urge.my biggest dilemma at that time is what to do next,sit down somewhere,find a toilet or try again to relax the musceles and keep moving where i was going to. will sound funny to an outsider ! so i am not even able to search for a job !







(in fact the recession right now is helping me as i can say to everybody that i am jobless due to the recession where as the truth is that it due to ibs,







,i have done electronics engg. from bombay university )eric,there is few things i want to ask you regarding the delivery of the tapes and payment.1,which is the better option for payment,cheque or credit card.2,after i fill the order form,and i chose the cheque payment then how will i come to know that they have recieved the cheque and sent the audio pack by ship from uk.3,i stay in india,i.e, south asia,there is no option for the shipping charges for this region in the order form,so will it be 12 or 15 USD. 4,how long will it take for the audio set to reach me.well, i will mail these questions to mike at three diff. email ids, but nobody has responded to my previous mail. regarding the site ibshypnosis.com,i had visited the site the first time one and half year ago i.e, aug. 2000.at that time there were few sites dedicated to ibs,i have known about ibs hypnosis since a long time.in fact i knew about mike's tapes since then only,but unfortunately never visited the bb so i never considered them !bye !


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Akhilesh, I am surprized Mike has not responded yet, but he just got back from a major health show and is getting things back in order. I am sure he will get back to you on the questions you have on the program. I will make sure of it for you. I think you will find that these wil really help you cope and live and manage your IBS as well as the reduction in symptoms your most likely to find.Sorry to hear about your situtation. I know quite a few in the same boat as you. I had severe IBS, but I had it for so long I didn't know anything else in regardss to my digestion, so I just grew up functioning, even though many times I did not want to or could not make it to my job or deal with life etc..Will help with whatever we can do for you and try to get you back on your feet and a better quality of life again.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi AllAkhileshI have looked into your emails that you sent and all have been received. The reason there was no reply is that we have a system that weeds out emails that are not appropriate to answer. One of the systems in place identified a clash of information. If you contact me I will advise what it was.I do not usually get involved in the despatching of programs, however the answers are as follows:1,which is the better option for payment,cheque or credit card.Answer: Either is does not matter. CC is much quicker.2,after i fill the order form,and i chose the cheque payment then how will i come to know that they have recieved the cheque and sent the audio pack by ship from uk.Answer: When cheques arrive they are acknowldged by email, if the sender provides an email address.Another email is then sent when the cheque clears, which usually takes about 4 working days.3,i stay in india,i.e, south asia,there is no option for the shipping charges for this region in the order form,so will it be 12 or 15 USD. Answer: Not sure ! I guess it will be $15, but will get Anne to check it on Monday if needed.4,how long will it take for the audio set to reach me.Answer: The hardest one of all. Shipping from the UK is no problem. Sent international recorded delivery. Depends on the postal system in your country, as a guess I woudl give it 3-4 weeks from posting.I am still wading through emails from being away 2 weeks ago! Steadily getting there, but as for non reply - there was a reason in our system!Hope this helpsBest RegardsMike


----------



## akhilesh (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks mike !thanks eric for bringing my mails to mikes notice !still there are some things left,1.the shipping charges that have been given on the order form,are they the normal postal charges or the fed express charges.and if i chose the fed exp option how much will it cost for delhi,india in addtion to the 88 USD.2,how much time it will take fed exp courier to reach me.actually,3-4 weeks for delivery amounts to one month,and moreover the indian postal system is not among the best.in that case when will i start the tapes,and when will i complete them !also,mike please answer,will they help in my kind of symptoms.i know that u can't gaurentee but still.......in fact i want the tapes specifically for the physical symptoms and not for general relaxation or ibs anxiety(as i have none) because i meditate everyday.bye .... akhilesh


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

All answered on direct email







Best RegardsMike


----------



## akhilesh (Feb 19, 2002)

mike ,sent a mail on adviseplease###cs.combye !


----------

